# Furry comics i could buy in a comic book store...?



## Roccie (May 23, 2010)

Any suggestions? o:

I live right by a comic book store, so i thought i'd pick one up if anyone knows of some :3


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 23, 2010)

Uh...I don't think comic book stores have any "furry" comics.


----------



## gdzeek (May 23, 2010)

Sonic the hedgehog

lol, nah I'm sure theres some but I'm not familiar with any at the moment. I dont think I've been to a card and comic shop since yugioh and pokemon were the hip trend.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

I don't know if Mouse Guard counts as furry per se, but it has anthro-ish mice in it

It was a pretty good comic for its $25 price tag (but then again, it was also hardback)


----------



## Roccie (May 23, 2010)

I didn't mean specifically "furry fandom" but more of anthropomorphic. Shoulda said that first XD


----------



## gdzeek (May 23, 2010)

I got a drawing book entitled "Freaks" by Steve Miller who features a lot of anthropomorpic art and their artists who work in the comic department, you can look it up and see if that gives you a lead to some anthro comics.

http://books.google.com/books?id=f6...&resnum=1&ved=0CBUQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Jelly (May 23, 2010)

i got this zine called bears seeking bears
i thought it was a booklet of romantic advertisements by you know huge hairy gay men
no its a bunch of poetry and art and shit about how you have to be a real man, possibly gay, but there's all these portraits of bear heads in shirts

i dont get it
its some kind of esoteric poetry scene bullshit i just know it
and the worst part is i let it into my fucking home

but you can go ahead and let it into your home
but you gotta find a local comic book store that deals in not-so-local zines and isn't a huge dick about it
the one i went to had porn all over the walls

do you get the major dysfunctionation in your question yet


----------



## Roccie (May 23, 2010)

Jelly said:


> i got this zine called bears seeking bears
> i thought it was a booklet of romantic advertisements by you know huge hairy gay men
> no its a bunch of poetry and art and shit about how you have to be a real man, possibly gay, but there's all these portraits of bear heads in shirts
> 
> ...



Like i said, i meant to state earlier that i wanted a comic with anthropomorphic characters in it. Like Lackadaisy or whatever


----------



## Jelly (May 23, 2010)

Well, in a nutshell, the problem is that I don't really know where you get comic books from
So I can't really tell you if you can find that stuff there

I've seen some anthro stuff, but chances are you won't find it unless you're talking underground and zine-crowd comic stores


----------



## Roccie (May 23, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Well, in a nutshell, the problem is that I don't really know where you get comic books from
> So I can't really tell you if you can find that stuff there
> 
> I've seen some anthro stuff, but chances are you won't find it unless you're talking underground and zine-crowd comic stores



Its... a comic book store. Nuclear Comics. It has walls and walls of comic books like Spiderman, IronMan, and... idk, comic books. I don't really read comic books, so i wouldn't know what to find there. I've been in there twice, both times with my brother while he was buying some... comic...


----------



## Taralack (May 23, 2010)

Usagi is good, if they have it.

Maybe you should do research on comics with furries, and then keep an eye out the next time you go to the store.


----------



## Foxstar (May 23, 2010)

I haven't done the old fashioned way in years, but here's one way of doing it.

-Go to the store.

-Ask for the latest ordering book from Diamond Publishers. http://www.diamondcomics.com/public/

-Find out if you can place a order to Diamond though the store.

-If so, flip though (This is a ordering catalog for comics, anime, etc that's released in the USA for that month, so this will take some time and Diamond will not carry most underground comic/super small print comics, so the only furry titles your likely to find are ones that sell reasonably well.)

-Find what books you want, fill in catalog order sheet, pay store owner.

-Return to store in 1-2 months when your order is due to hit shelves.

There you go.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (May 25, 2010)

Tall tails is pretty decent. I have *no* idea if they would carry it. i got issue number 8 as a freebie form last years comic con.


----------



## Spunky Wedgewood (Jun 12, 2010)

Dude, Sonic is seriously the closest you're gonna get.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 12, 2010)

I got Blacksad and De cape et de crocs in a comic store. Not sure if you can get the second in anything but French/Dutch though.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't know if this a completely fur comic or not, but the focus is on anthromorphic characters.


----------

